# ok so lately ive been thinking...



## BeMyLuckyClover (Apr 23, 2006)

*I am 17 years old, i will be 18 next January, i know, thats still a while to go, but its good thing because recently ive decided i want to do makeup.  Ive ALWAYS loved doing makeup.  I love to do crazy colors and what not, but i also love natural beauty.  For the past few years i though i wanted to be a photographer, but that is going no where for me.  I LOVE Photography and everything, but i love makeup more.  i Always have. i think photography is just more of a hobby for me, not a profession.  Anyways, Ive recently dropped out of high school for certain reasons, and i am getting im GED.  When i was in highschool, i was going to take the cosmetology corse my high schooled offered, but they only have room for about 4 people out of the whole school and they look at the people with the highest grades, best attendence, and gpa.  I wasnt one of those four people, unfortuantly.  My question is, What should i do to get my career started?  Any websites? Any advice? much welcome, because i have NO IDEA where to start.  im really lost about everything.  I think i do makeup really good, i got compliments EVERYWHERE i went.  When i get paid on tuesday, im going to buy me some professional brushes. ive been wanting some but they are expensive, and me being jobless, until NOW ( i got a job working with my mom) i couldnt afford them, but i can now.  Any advice on which brushes to buy?  Like i said earlier, i would like ALL OF THE ADVICE I CAN GET, ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING,  because im stuck, i new to all of this.  Looking forward to some reply guys. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## BeMyLuckyClover (Apr 24, 2006)

c'mon, 30 views...no replies?? someone has to know something....


----------



## bellamia (Apr 24, 2006)

Well its good your not giving up on school by getting your GED because if you wish to attend a cosmetology school you will need that. Once that is done, you should attend a cosmetology school if you love makeup that way you can get your license and become certified to do makeup. Oh yeah about the photography thing you shouldn't limit yourself to just makeup. If your able to pursue photography and you have a nat for it, it will benefit you. Look at it this way your business cards could say MUA/Photographer. Thats just my thought. About the brushes they don't neccessarily have to be expensive to be professional. Its what works best for you. I know people who brought brushes at an arts and craft store and they have done some outstanding work with them. But enough of my blah, blah, blah you've set your goals now pursue them. I wish you all the best of luck. I'm sure you'll do well after all its your passion!


----------



## ShirleyK (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, bellamia is right about brushes... don't have to be an expensive one... mine was damn freaking cheap... cost me around Rm250 in malaysia for 28pcs and made from Natural hair... if convert in US$... I think about $60 bucks... more or less...
and it really works like the professional brushes'

And about your career, maybe you can start part time at any deparmental counter, which selling cosmetics, some deparmental store doesn't require that you must have a cert, specifically in cosmetics (I'm not sure about it in States, M'sia doesn't really require but they give you training)... learn bit by bit till you really have enough money to go for a good course...

Hope it helps...


----------

